# What The?...Bora Bora MSF on Ebay



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just looking on Ebay Under Mac Mineralize Skinfinishes and came across this.. auction number is 170090791532 


Are these fakes, or another MSF that they've put the name "Bora Bora" on, Or Upcoming ones?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldn't trust anything from a seller with FB like that...


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I know I read that.

But they look like MAC MSF's but I haven't seen that colour before, So I was just curious. I didn't think they could counterfeit the MSF's as they are so time consuming and costly.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2007)

I've never seen a fake MSF. Looks like it's labeled as something else and the seller's either passing it off as "Bora Bora" or he doesn't know that MSF name doesn't exist.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I thought that would probably be it 

Thanks


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 13, 2007)

from what I can see the label also says "WN" for working name, but I have no idea which one that is.  It doesn't look like any of the ones I have seen!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_from what I can see the label also says "WN" for working name, but I have no idea which one that is. It doesn't look like any of the ones I have seen!_

 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## divaster (Mar 13, 2007)

That looks like what my Naked You looks like pretty much, from what I can tell in the picture.

 I have never seen feedback that terrible for that many transactions. Oy.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 13, 2007)

I was wondering what the WN meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for clearing that up.

I thought it looked a bit like Naked You, But I don't have it so I couldn't be sure.

And I know yikes that's some bad feedback, Im shocked that people still buy from them...


----------



## lara (Mar 13, 2007)

Ebay linked removed as per TOS, but the auction number is 170090791532 if anyone wants to look it up.


----------



## geeko (Mar 13, 2007)

the name itself just makes me laugh...


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 13, 2007)

they are clearly labelled 'WN' for working name. my guess would be they are naked you, or possibly even new vegas, with lots of veining, and bad lighting. i find it hard to believe they'd be fake, as MSFs take a lot of work as far as production goes. in the off chance someone WOULD take the effort to fake them, i'd at least think they'd take the time to get the name correct,as the proper name would increase the chance they'd sell.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 13, 2007)

I too would be amazed if they were fakes.  If you are concerned about products being fake, don't forget that there is a forum devoted to that subject - Counterfeit MAC which is the best place to discuss these matters.  You are also permitted to post eBay links within that forum to determine a product's authenticity.


----------



## London1 (Mar 18, 2007)

*WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

Hmmm...seems like the new thing now is to sell a current MSF with a fake name hoping to sell it for more money. There is now one that looks like Shooting Star to me with a sticker called Zanibar on it (item 110104569402) and the other is Bora Bora - (item 170090791532) the Zanibar states it is a unreleased colour from MAC - come on guys give us a break...

Bora Bora
http://images.bargainland.net/Captur...6cd24e4d58.jpg

Zanibar

http://i12.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/92/fb/a834_1_b.JPG

http://i4.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/92/fb/a8d8_1.JPG


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

The Bora Bora one looks like a new MSF.  Not sure about Zanibar though. They say (WN) working name so I am not sure.  They could be upcoming colors.


----------



## mezzamy (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

hmmm someone brought up the Bora Bora MSF on ebay the other day and we all figured it was fake. But now there's a Zanibar MSF as well? They both sound like they'd be from the same collection... and they are both listed as samples with working names. Zanibar looks alot like Shooting Star though... and Bora Bora looks like a very veiny Naked You.... hmmmmm interesting

Perhaps these were just the working names for Shooting Star and Naked You? I dont see why MAC would be releasing new MSFs that are so damn similar to ones previously released


----------



## Shawna (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

It has been pointed out by Caffn8me that MSF's are darn near impossible to fake due to the nature of the product and the way it is manufactured.  I am more inclined to think these are actual products with working names.  They may be from a new collection (sounds like bronzing summer stuff to me) or they may just be old stock.  I wonder if they are older working names and they got changed because they are very similar to names of Cargo products?


----------



## brookeab (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

I saw those too!

Bora Bora seems like it could be a newer one that they are working on.  If it was a working name for the lingerie collection, bora bora doesn't sound like it would go with the collection. (Specially when you think about the names they used for lingerie. Petticoat, flirty number, taupeless, negligee)

Zanibar looks EXACTLY like shooting star though.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

Unless I hear about it from a MAC artist (Pro) or a release time.I dont believe it.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: WTF..MSF Zanibar on Ebay*

I made a post the other day saying i'd seen Bora Bora on ebay, I thought it was weird as it didn't look like an MSF i've seen. So I figured it was an upcoming one. But alot of people said it looked like Naked you, So who knows.

Guess we'll find out in time when more get released


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_they are clearly labelled 'WN' for working name. my guess would be they are naked you, or possibly even new vegas, with lots of veining, and bad lighting. i find it hard to believe they'd be fake, as MSFs take a lot of work as far as production goes. in the off chance someone WOULD take the effort to fake them, i'd at least think they'd take the time to get the name correct,as the proper name would increase the chance they'd sell._

 
I thought they'd more likely be an upcoming one. Not a fake. But I guess they could be naked you or New vegas.

And im not worried about it's authenticity I was just curious.. as I hadn't seen an MSF that looked like that before.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for this post. somehow Im never ever able to spot these 'fakes' on ebay!!!!! i dont know if people think others r stupid or something???

weird people, weird posts on ebay, they think. other people are stupid...thanks for this useful post


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_Thanks for this post. somehow Im never ever able to spot these 'fakes' on ebay!!!!! i dont know if people think others r stupid or something???

weird people, weird posts on ebay, they think. other people are stupid...thanks for this useful post_

 
These aren't considered fakes because on the box it has WN on it, which stands for working name. It's either a product that they're working on for an upcoming collection or an item previously worked on with that certain working name before they finalize the shade for the MSF. I have a Catherine Deneuve eyeshadow Quad marked sample with one shade out of the 4 eyeshadows as WN.


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 19, 2007)

IMHO, bora bora looks like new stuff, doesn't really look that close to naked you. because it has peachy veins. I'm more inclined to thinking those will be the new stuff for summer.


----------



## divaster (Mar 19, 2007)

Just for reference, here's my Naked You (left, sorry for the sorta blurry pic) compared to that pic of Bora Bora. I think they look the same. But I guess you never know, it's not like they haven't released very similar stuff to older stuff before!! We'll see. If it is similar I just hope it's not quite as glittery, because while I love the color of Naked You, the glitter is toooo much, and I never thought I'd say that, being a glitter/shimmer nut!!


----------



## princess (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm thinking they are the new MSFs too, since it has that white sticker with WN on it. Those have popped up on Ebay before.


----------



## kalice (Mar 19, 2007)

holy cow....

It sold for $82.79. That would probably warrant a cheap pleasureflush or at least a stereo rose + petticoat lot. Even if its a working name, it'll be out soon... and not worth $40 each. 

and esp. with feed back like that. It seems about 10% of the people never receive their items!

well, I guess if you have the money...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_These aren't considered fakes because on the box it has WN on it, which stands for working name. It's either a product that they're working on for an upcoming collection or an item previously worked on with that certain working name before they finalize the shade for the MSF. I have a Catherine Deneuve eyeshadow Quad marked sample with one shade out of the 4 eyeshadows as WN._

 
Ur proabably right


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 28, 2007)

just so you all know and to clarify, this bora bora msf is actually the WN for Gold Spill msf which comes out with flashtronic


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 28, 2007)

oh ya and zanzibar was the WN for global glow which is coming out with flashtronic as well.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^I figured.  Is Global Glow similar to Shooting Star?


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_just so you all know and to clarify, this bora bora msf is actually the WN for Gold Spill msf which comes out with flashtronic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto - I was going to say the same. There is actually another thread on Specktra somewhere? which states the same thing re both Bora Bora and Zanzibar!


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 29, 2008)

*another 'bora bora' msf on ebay*

i have no idea whether this is an upcoming color or what...its confusing. i rmb reading there was such another thread on bora bora or something? anyway here is the auction:
MAC MINERALIZE SKINFINISH ^BORA BORA^ RARE SKIN FINISH - eBay (item 300202507607 end time Mar-04-08 16:59:08 PST)

just hope its not a fake...


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: another 'bora bora' msf on ebay*

looks so pretty !


----------



## SMMY (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: another 'bora bora' msf on ebay*

That was the working name for Gold Spill from the Flashtronic collection, according to this thread.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: another 'bora bora' msf on ebay*

I have to agree that it does look pretty!  And, it looks more interesting than my Gold Spill.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: another 'bora bora' msf on ebay*

oooooooooooooooh i like it


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: another 'bora bora' msf on ebay*

sorry folks, its not a new color.  just the sample with the working name of an old one.


----------

